# We'll see



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sometime they have to get it right.


----------



## Buchananj (Dec 11, 2011)

of course nothing for me


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

grandview;1410718 said:


> Sometime they have to get it right.


lol you would think eventually they would get it right but if i was a bettin man.....


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Calling for 7"-10" starting tomorrow morning and ending Friday morning. It's about damn time


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

EVERY state colored in EXCEPT NJ!!!


----------



## Buchananj (Dec 11, 2011)

i feel your pain Vscapes im right on the border of pa and nj


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

been working on my stuff all day and still feel like im not ready, not use to this white stuff on the map :laughing:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Hopefully! 1" is nothing but a nuisance for us but with lake effect who knows.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree Brian, I wouldn't mind some lake effect.


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

I wish it would start snowing and not stop till mid march!!!


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

nooothing happening yet.. vt border. arlington area. almost though waiting...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

This will be the only storm all winter


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I wonder if the weather guys in Alaska predicted there snow fall right?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow.... if only your Department of Homeland Security could make the border as tight with people as it does with weather......


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ha. 3-6 equals a half inch of slush I guess.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I hear ya. I keep hearing "blowing and drifting." As we all know 2" blowing around is hugely different than 6" blowing and drifting.

I put the plow back on, even though we are in the central Finger Lakes region, and don't get lake effect.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Got up at 4AM for cold rain and 40*.I thought this was at least gonna be a salting event.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

grandview;1410718 said:


> Sometime they have to get it right.


temp is not dropping below 32 untill 4 am.....salt at 5...then check it after lunch!
another dud?


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

gwhalen3;1412118 said:


> Ha. 3-6 equals a half inch of slush I guess.


 Much adeau about nothing ! I hope that wasn't old man winter's best shot .


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow. The weather guys are pounding their chest saying how they told us last week that we were going to get snow today.Only took them 3 months to get it right!


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

*This is getting really weird !*

We got almost an inch here . It was our third biggest snow of the season ! I'm kind of glad this is going to be my last season . My son just put a new 9'2" X-VT on his 05 F350 so he can take over my route next year , and I'll plow for him when he needs me .


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

V_Scapes;1410963 said:


> EVERY state colored in EXCEPT NJ!!!


Yup- s*cks because I'm not really seeing anything promising in the next 2 weeks or so....... gets warm and rains, then gets cold and is dry..... WTF!?!?!?!? :realmad:


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

First they said 1.8 inchs for us, then upped it to 3.3, and we ended up with a dusting:realmad::realmad:


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

They forecasted us to get snow and we did...about 18" here.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

I blame it on that friggin Al Gore ! Is there nothing a politician can't screw up ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ended up with 6 inches but it was hard to tell with all the wind blowing.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

That wind was pretty crazy. About the only place it didn't drift was up in the valleys down in town stuff drifted like crazy.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

We got about 6" here too.

I went out for Fire Dept call for a car in a creek at 6:30 am. It was snowing sideways, and visibility was down to about 20 feet. I couldn't go over 15 miles an hour. 

Maybe some freezing rain tonight.


----------



## PerfectProperty (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone in NJ getting there salters ready?


----------

